# Thrall [H] Deine neue Gilde sucht nach Dir!



## Leery (22. Dezember 2015)

*1. Wer sind wir?*
*2. Unsere Ziele?*
*3. Warum wir?*
*4. Gemeinsam ans Ziel ...*
*5. Progress*
*6. Abschluss *
 
 
*1. Wer sind wir?*
 
Wieder eine neue Gilde. Wieder der alte Fraß? Nichts neues und doch zu selten in World of Warcraft.
Wir, die Gilde ..., suchen für den Gildenaufbau verschiedene Menschen, die keine Lust mehr auf das triste Dasein haben in World of Warcraft. Wir suchen Menschen, die im LFR rumlaufen, weil sie keinen GS9999 haben, aber trotzdem ihre Klasse beherrschen. 
 
Menschen, die eine familiäre Umgebung schätzen und einen respektvollen Umgangston pflegen. Leute wie du und ich, die z.b. noch keine Mystic Ini, geschweige den Raid von innen gesehen haben. Menschen, deren potential noch nie ausgeschöpft werden konnte. Menschen, die trotzdem das Ziel haben im Progress Ranking mitzuwirken, oder eben auch nicht.
 
Menschen, die gerne mit Ü20 Personen zusammen daddeln möchten. Wo sich jeder kennt, gerne online kommt und jeder mit jedem gerne zu tun hat. Genau diese Gilde möchten wir gründen. Eine familiäre Gilde, mit einem Maximum an ca 50 Spielern. Davon ein bis zwei Stammraids. (Auch für den aktuellen Content auf normal). Eine Gildein die man nicht einfach mit einem invite kommt. Aber in die jeder leicht kommt, wenn er/sie sich selbst als sympatisch und passend zum Text bezeichnen kann. Eine Gilde, in der die Menschen durch aus auch ein gepflegtes Reallife schätzen, Familie oder Kinder haben. Im Schichtsystem arbeiten oder einfach Lust auf solche Menschen haben.
 
 
*2. Unsere Ziele?*
 
Unsere Ziele sind weit gefächert. Eines unsere Ziele ist es, neuen Mitgliedern offen gegenüber zu sein. Das hört sich nicht viel an, gibt es aber leider viel zu selten. Leider ist es heute so das man sich nach einem Gildeninvite selber darum kümmern muss Anschluss zu finden.
 
Ein weiteres Ziel ist das erfolgsorientierte Denken. Der eine mag es, der andere nicht. Damit ist nicht 24/7 Progressraid gemeint, sondern der gesellschaftliche Erfolg in der Gilde. Wo am Ende natürlich für den einen, der HC Boss stehen kann. Bei einem anderen einfach ein neuer Kumpel. Wichtig ist uns, das jeder Mensch in unserer Gilde etwas möchte. Ob es nun der Raid ist, die Mystic Instanz, oder neue nette Leute, spielt keine Rolle.
 
Die Gilde wird mit 1 - 2 Raidgruppen zusammen spielen. 
Das gibt bei ca maximal 50 Mitgliedern in der Gilde jedem die Chance beizutreten, auch wenn man vielleicht nur Instanzen und gar keinen Raid möchte.
 
*3. Warum wir?*
 
Eine gute Frage, die schwer zu beantworten ist. Wenn man den Rest des Textes gelesen hat, sollte diese Frage eigentlich gar nicht mehr kommen. Dennoch gibt es natürlich einiges noch zu sagen, warum man sich für uns entschieden sollte.
 
- Eine durch und durch nette und sympatische Gilde
- Eine Gesellschaft "GbR" hinter der Gilde, die z.b. den Progressbereich der Gilde unterstützt.
- Ganz normale Sachen, die kostenloses Bufffood, was von anderen Mitgliedern und der Gilde selbst zu Verfügung gestellt wurde.
- Einen Teamspeak
- Eine ordentliche Homepage, die extra für die Gilde hergestellt wird (Kr-Designs.de)
- Ein Fair use System im Raid, bei dem man noch an andere als sich selbst denken kann.
 
Das alles "möchten" wir dir bieten. Das geht aber nur, wenn du dich hier wiederspiegeln kannst und genau so denkst. Den DU, bist der Erfolg.
 
*4. Gemeinsam ans Ziel*
 
Du möchtest gerne (z.b.) nach der Arbeit online kommen und abschalten? Noch zwei Instanzen mit deinen Gilden Freunden, mit denen du dich verabredet hast? Am Wochenende dann den geplanten Raid gehen?
 
Du siehst schon den nächsten Raid Boss liegen? Frust dich schon auf den nächsten Tag? Ganz gespannt ziehst du dir Guids zu deiner Klasse und der Bosse rein? Für den Erfolg, versucht du dich zu verbessern?
 
Deine anderen Gildenfreunde warten auf dich, denn heute gibt es keinen Raid oder Ini. Heute wird der Twink gelevelt. Danach noch eine Runde CSGO mit anderen und dein Abend ist gerettet.
 
Dich spiegelt der ein oder andere Text wieder? Super 
 
*5. Progress*
 
Um das Raiden so freundlich und erfolgreich wie möglich gestalten zu können, man natürlich unterschiden.
Für den einen ist es der persönlicher Progress, den letzten Boss im normalen Raid, für den anderen so schnell wie möglich alle Bosse und der beste zu sein. Erfolg beginnt im Kopf!
Wir stellen dir dein foot, Trinken und was du sonst noch brauchst.
Ein lootsystem, dass einfach auf gegenseitige Rücksicht beruht.
Eine Gruppe ist nur so stark, wie sein schlechtester Spieler.
Erfolg hat man gemeinsam.
 
Du hast noch nicht Mystic 13/13 down oO. Sondern außer dem LFR nichts gesehen. Dann lass und doch einfach erstmal diesen Content rocken.
 
*Abschluss/ Voraussetzungen*
 
Du hast bist hier her alles gelesen und ist genau das, was du gesucht hast?
 
Das erwarten wir von dir!
 
- netter und respektvoller Umgangston
- nettes und sympatisches Auftreten
- m oder w zwischen 20 - 35 Jahre jung
- funktionierendes Headset und TS3
- Level 100
- Nur Mainchars
 
_*Meld dich Ingame unter dem bnet Tag: KRDesigns#2646*_
_* *_
_*Die Gilde soll sofort gegründet werden, wenn genug Gründungsmitglieder vorhanden sind. *_
 
 
*Was suchen wir NICHT?*
 
Wenn deine Gruppe im Raid stirbt, sträuben sich dir die Nackenhaare?
1 Versuch und du bist weg?
Fehler siehst du nur bei anderen?
Für dich geht es nur um alles oder nichts?
Für dich selbstverständliche"moves" können andere nicht und das nervt dich?
Für konstruktive Kritik bist du leider nicht zu haben?
Freundlichkeit ist ein Fremdwort und ein "Hallo" im Chat machst du höchstens über ein Addon oder Makro? 
Im Damage bist du eigentlich immer die Nummer 1, und das lässt du auch immer gerne raushängen?
Wenn du helfen sollst bist du plötzlich AFk und im Raid stehst du nach dem sterben natürlich nicht auf und läufst rein?
 
Es ist ok wenn du so bist. Verstell dich nicht und bleib wie du bist. Allerdings passt du nicht zu uns.


----------

